# Cincinnati Area



## nwfish (Jan 16, 2008)

I am from Northwest Ohio, but will be staying a couple days in the Cincinnati area to fish the river and then go to a Red's game next weekend. I have never fished the Ohio river and have no idea where to start. I know you regulars probably get asked this a lot but I'm hoping you can help. I would appreciate it if you could give me some spots to try and fish. Not asking for secret holes, just some general public areas that people already know about. We would love to catch a hybrid striper or blue since we don't have any up north here but really just looking to catch some fish. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Where you staying at??The lil Miami river is a great river to fish.Location??


----------



## STILTS (Jun 8, 2009)

if you are going to be in the downtown area try the montgomery inn boathouse. There is a set of steps that go down to a little landing, always had good luck down there. If you go down the street a few miles theres a church (bayou st.) theres a parking lot behind it, just walk down the hill to the left and there is a nice stretch of bank that has been paved with bricks. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## nwfish (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tips so far and we will keep these areas in mind. I'm not sure where we are staying yet, probably whatever is available since we haven't confirmed a hotel yet, but driving isn't a problem. Since we are driving the 3hours south I'm okay with driving to wherever the fish are to ensure a successful trip.


----------



## sabeetz (Aug 26, 2007)

another good spot is across the river at the mouth of the licking


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The Public landing and Serpentine Wall area right down town is a good bank fishing area. It is right by the Red's ball park. When fishing the serpentine wall tie down your rod & reel, the water is 14 ft at the edge of the wall. So when a catfish hits it can pull your gear into the river in a flash. Once it is in the water no way to get it back. I think you may find motel cheaper on the Ky.side of the river from down town, and they are only mnutes from the public landing and the other spots that have already been mentioned. I have some photos of the spots at my web page off of www.cincinnaticatfishing.com of the public landing and serpentine wall. Tight lines


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

nwfish said:


> Thanks for the tips so far and we will keep these areas in mind. I'm not sure where we are staying yet, probably whatever is available since we haven't confirmed a hotel yet, but driving isn't a problem. Since we are driving the 3hours south I'm okay with driving to wherever the fish are to ensure a successful trip.


Are you coming down this weekend (the 4th) or the weekend after?


----------



## nwfish (Jan 16, 2008)

fishdealer04, we are coming down tomorrow actually and staying on the Kentucky side of the river. Hope to fish a little bit tomorrow night and then all day Friday. Saturday we will be going to the Reds game.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sent you a PM


----------

